# does any body know about the cli C-7 trianing course ... how is it help!!!



## mcpl_spunky (16 Feb 2005)

I had just singned up for the dnc course and the only thing that i am i little hesitant about it. i mean i love everything about the army and shooting is one of them but if i dont pass that part of the course will i fail dnc?


----------



## ouyin2000 (16 Feb 2005)

by no means will you fail your course just because of that one tiny part.

no matter which CLI course you do, you will be required to take the CLI Training...it is just a few hours of training, and the next day you get to fire the real thing....just once of course

the D n C course itself is more centered around Drill and Ceremonial tasks (hence the name)


----------



## Dane (17 Feb 2005)

Actually you do, it's a critical CTP for D&C. However, you basically just have to be there to pass.


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 Feb 2005)

wow people  stop writing DNC the course it is the D and C. not drill n ceremonial  .. it is drill and ceremonial


remember D&C 

thank you and please remember because you would not put DnC on a camp application


----------



## primer (18 Feb 2005)

All you will be doing is confirming your TOETs (C-7) so you can handle and fire the weapon on your range day. All CLI courses will need to do it.


----------

